# Accenti in italiano



## BlueWolf

Qualcuno sa come mai in italiano oggi tutti scrivono ì ed ù invece di í ed ú (come sarebbe più corretto)?

È dovuto al fatto che i geniali inventori della tastiera italiana hanno scelto di mettere quelle lettere, o risale a prima?


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Qualcuno sa come mai in italiano oggi tutti scrivono ì ed ù invece di í ed ú (come sarebbe più corretto)?


E qual è la fonte che ti fa dire che sarebbe più corretto scrivere *í* e *ú* anziché *ì* e *ù*?

Per quel che ne so, in italiano, gli accenti sono tutti gravi, ad eccezione di E ed O, che possono avere anche l'accento acuto. E se sono gravi, perché scrivere *í* ed *ú*?


----------



## BlueWolf

Perché l'accento grave significa suono aperto, mentre l'accento acuto suono chiuso.

à è ò sono vocali aperte e vanno scritte con l'accento grave.

é í ó ú sono vocali chiuse e andrebbero scritte con l'accento acuto.

Infatti in certi libri (specialmente se vecchi) trovi scritto í ed ú.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, ma le vocali "a", "i" e "u" possiedono solo una possibile pronuncia e       quindi vanno sempre scritte con l'accento grave ("à", "ì", "ù").


----------



## BlueWolf

Questo è il motivo per cui sono attualmente scritte così, perché non c'era possibilità di fraintendimento. Certi però rifiutano la convenzione ormai diffusa ed universalmente accettata e le scrivono í ed ú.
Se vuoi una conferma, guarda questa pagina di Wikipedia (no, non l'ho scritta io  )
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_italiana#Alfabeto

L'avevo letto anche da altre parti, ma non saprei più ritrovarle.


----------



## Broca's Area

Da un punto di vista prettamente fonetico i grafemi _i_ e _u _dovrebbero avere l'accento acuto, poiché rappresentano vocali chiuse o alte; tuttavia ha avuto la meglio la convenzione tipografica, non da tutti accettata, che prevede l'accentazione grave per _a_, _i_ e _u._
Io mi riterrei già soddisfatto se trovassi sempre scritto _né_, _perché_, _poiché_ ecc., cosa che spesso non avviene per trascuratezza o ignoranza della norma da parte degli scriventi. La questione di _ì_ e_ ù _vs._ í_ e_ ú _è di sottigliezza e raffinatezza di gran lunga superiori!


----------



## Necsus

In realtà credo che si tratti semplicemente di due sistemi accentuativi diversi: sempre grave, come nella tipografia antica per le parole tronche, nei casi in cui non si può distinguere il grado di apertura (à, ì, ù), e acuto o grave negli altri casi (è, é, ò, ó); oppure acuto per tutte le vocali chiuse (é, í, ó, ú) e grave per tutte le vocali aperte (à, è, ò).


----------



## sabrinita85

Da quando Bluewolf ha fatto notare l'uso di alcuni accenti, a suo dire erroneo, sono diventata un po' più attenta in merito e leggendo un testo d'esame in italiano, di recente pubblicazione, mi sono imbattuta in varie *í* ed *ú*... Per la verità anche una *î *(" principî ")...
Questo mi fa pensare che sebbene le convenzioni tipografiche dovrebbero essersi stabilizzate, sono quantomai traballanti, tanto da usare, non solo accenti acuti, secondo me non necessari in questo caso, ma anche accenti che non esistono affatto nella nostra lingua!


----------



## Broca's Area

L'accento circonflesso veniva usato fino a, direi a naso, una cinquantina di anni fa per indicare le vocali doppie in caso di possibile ambiguità, come in _principî_ (=_principii_) vs. _principi_ (_prìncipi_). Non è una cosa così stupefacente come potrebbe sembrare!
Tornando a _ì_ e_ ù _vs._ í_ e_ ú,_ mi sembra che alcune importanti case editrici, come l'Einaudi, impongano come norma redazionale l'accento acuto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Accidenti, è la prima volta che vedo scritto î !!!
Per quanto riguarda la I ed U accentate in maniera acuta, beh a quello non ho mai prestato molta attenzione... fino all'altro ieri.


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Accidenti, è la prima volta che vedo scritto î !!!


Nel secolo scorso, anzi, ormai nei secoli scorsi, il plurale dei sostantivi/aggettivi in -io _[odio, od__î]_, per i quali si usa(va) l'accento circonflesso, poteva anche essere indicato con -j _[studio-studj]_...


----------



## sabrinita85

Grazie Necsus!


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> Da quando Bluewolf ha fatto notare l'uso di alcuni accenti, a suo dire erroneo, sono diventata un po' più attenta in merito e leggendo un testo d'esame in italiano, di recente pubblicazione, mi sono imbattuta in varie *í* ed *ú*... Per la verità anche una *î *(" principî ")...
> Questo mi fa pensare che sebbene le convenzioni tipografiche dovrebbero essersi stabilizzate, sono quantomai traballanti, tanto da usare, non solo accenti acuti, secondo me non necessari in questo caso, ma anche accenti che non esistono affatto nella nostra lingua!



Beh, come avrai notato scrivo anch'io ì ed ù (e non per la tastiera italiana, perché ho smesso di usarla molto tempo fa), però mi chiedevo perché è nata questa convenzione, quando bastava mettere nella tastiera italiana í ed ú invece di ì ed ù. (Quanto poi allo scritto molti scrivono accenti che non sono né gravi né acuti )


----------



## Outsider

In catalano si accenta cosí così.


----------



## BlueWolf

Outsider said:


> In catalano si accenta cosí così.



A proposito, visto che in generale lingue come lo spagnolo, il portoghese e (adesso Outsider me lo conferma) il catalano usano quasi solamente gli accenti acuti, mentre il francese usa molti più accenti gravi, non è che questo è stato un tentativo di rendere la nostra lingua più vicina al francese?


----------



## Necsus

Non sono assolutamente un 'filologo', ma per interesse professionale mi sono chiesto anch'io quale fosse la provenienza degli accenti, e la spiegazione che ho trovato era più o meno che in latino le vocali si distinguevano in base alla quantità, cioè alla durata della loro articolazione, breve o lunga, poi in epoca imperiale le vocali brevi cominciarono a essere pronunciate come aperte e le lunghe come chiuse, e in seguito intervenne l'accento a rappresentare graficamente il risalto assunto in una parola da una sillaba rispetto alle altre. Non so quando si sia concretizzata quest'ultima fase, ma mi sembra probabile che sia stata mutuata da altre lingue, in fondo in italiano gli accenti che è obbligatorio indicare graficamente sono ben pochi.


----------



## Nate in California

Non voglio annoiarvi con le mie domande non-madrelingue, ma sto provando di seguire, e a questo punto mi avete perso. Se non vi dispiace, potreste ricordarmi qual è la convenzione piú (più?) accettata per gli accenti? 

Grazie tantissime.


----------



## sabrinita85

Nate in California, è facile: tutti gli accenti sono gravi (_sarà, più, tabù, cantò, etc._), tranne alcune "e" (_perché, benché, poiché, né, sé_, _etc._).


----------



## claudine2006

Nate in California said:


> Non voglio annoiarvi con le mie domande non-madrelingue, ma sto provando a seguire, e a questo punto mi sono perso. Se non vi dispiace, potreste ricordarmi qual è la convenzione più accettata per gli accenti?
> 
> (Tantissime) grazie.


----------



## BlueWolf

Necsus said:


> La spiegazione che ho trovato era più o meno che in latino le vocali si distinguevano in base alla quantità, cioè alla durata della loro articolazione, breve o lunga, poi in epoca imperiale le vocali brevi cominciarono a essere pronunciate come aperte e le lunghe come chiuse, e in seguito intervenne l'accento a rappresentare graficamente il risalto assunto in una parola da una sillaba rispetto alle altre.




Brevi aperte e lunghe chiuse? Sei sicuro che non è il contrario? Io non mi sono informato (quindi la mia non è una domanda retorica), però in italiano solo le vocali e ed o accentate (e quindi più lunghe) possono essere aperte, le altre sono per forza chiuse, quindi mi sembra strano.


----------



## Broca's Area

Lo spagnolo, che ha i cinque fonemi vocalici tonici /a e i o u/, e dunque non ha la necessità di distinguere i due timbri aperto e chiuso di e e o, si serve di un unico accento grafico, quello acuto, come è noto.
Il catalano invece presenta sette fonemi vocalici tonici /a e E i o O u/ (in talune varietà si trova anche un’ottava vocale tonica /schwa/). L’accentazione grafica è di tipo fonetico perché assegna l’accento acuto ai timbri chiusi /e o i u/ é, ó, í e ú e l’accento grave ai timbri aperti /a E O/ à, è e ò.
L’accento grafico del francese ha una duplice funzione: distinguere gli omofoni (ad es. a verbo avere vs. à preposizione; ou congiunzione vs. où avverbio) e distinguere il timbro chiuso /e/ dal timbro aperto /E/ o dalla vocale indistinta schwa (é vs. e è ê).
L’accento grafico dell’italiano ha mutuato dall’ortografia francese l’uso dell’accento per la distinzione dell’apertura vocalica di é vs. è, facendo propria questa funzione anche per ó vs. ò. I propugnatori di un sistema di accentazione grafica foneticamente e fonologicamente coerente, alla catalana, sostengono che i e u debbano prendere l’accento acuto in ragione della loro natura di vocali alte. Invece, ahiloro, malgrado alcune notevoli eccezioni, continua a prevalere la norma tipografica tradizionale con accento grave.
Un’illustrazione dell’evoluzione del vocalismo romanzo non sarebbe peraltro molto pertinente rispetto a questo problema: la scrittura muta molto più lentamente rispetto alla lingua (che è primariamente un codice fonico-acustico, e solo in seconda istanza grafico-visivo). Il principio generale è che le vocali lunghe latine tendevano ad essere articolate più chiuse mentre quelle brevi più aperte. Questo in età imperiale. Ma gli accenti grafici sono stati introdotti nei testi italiani solo dai primi anni del XVI secolo, dunque con un salto temporale considerevole. Sono infatti le edizioni di Aldo Manuzio, curate dal Bembo, ad introdurre tre importanti novità tipografiche: il punto e virgola, l’apostrofo e l’accento grafico. Quest’ultimo fu usato in primo luogo per distinguere è verbo essere da e congiunzione (fino ad allora infatti erano omografi, oppure, ma solo dal XV secolo a Firenze, venivano indicati rispettivamente con e/ e con et). La novità dell’accento fu subito accolta anche dagli editori Giunti e di lì a pochissimi anni un accento, ora acuto ora grave, avrebbe segnalato le parole tronche. Come si vede, inizialmente l’accento grafico non serviva ancora per distinguere i timbri vocalici (ci sarebbe stata però anche la proposta di usare le lettere greche eta e omega per rendere e e o aperte…).
Dicevo che la scrittura si evolve molto meno rapidamente della lingua parlata: si pensi ad es. alla sorte della /e:/ (E lunga) latina. In italiano tale vocale è diventata /e/, ma in francese è andata incontro a una trafila ben più complessa: e: > ej > oj > we > wa. La grafia oi (moi, roi, loi…) riflette la pronuncia di nove secoli fa.


----------



## Necsus

BlueWolf said:
			
		

> Brevi aperte e lunghe chiuse? Sei sicuro che non è il contrario? Io non mi sono informato (quindi la mia non è una domanda retorica), però in italiano solo le vocali e ed o accentate (e quindi più lunghe) possono essere aperte, le altre sono per forza chiuse, quindi mi sembra strano.


Per quantità di una vocale si intende la sua durata fonica. In italiano si può pensare alle vocali accentate, più lunghe di quelle non accentate, per capire il concetto della loro durata: ad esempio, in 'indivisìbili', è evidente la maggiore quantità-durata della 'ì accentata' rispetto alle altre vocali.
In latino la vocale è breve (col segno *˘*) o lunga (col segno *ˉ*), la lunga ha durata più o meno doppia della breve, e la quantità delle vocali incide sul significato delle parole, ad esempio _vĕnit_ (viene) e _vēnit_ (venne). Allo stesso modo in italiano l'accento tonico (suono aperto o chiuso), oltre a quello fonico, varia il significato delle parole: _la pèsca_ (frutto) ed _egli pésca_, oppure _io càpito_, _ho capìto_, _egli capitò._
In latino l'accento cade generalmente sulla penultima o terzultima sillaba, sulla penultima quando è lunga, sulla terzultima quando la penultima è breve, e non si identifica la lunghezza della vocale con l'accentazione fonica, come è evidente sopra per _vĕnit_ e _vēnit_, o anche per _māter_ la cui 'a' è lunga rispetto alla 'a' di _pă__ter_, breve, ma entrambe sono accentate. 
Insomma, la lunghezza della vocale in latino non corrisponde all'accento fonico in italiano, ma può influire su quello tonico (e in ogni caso l'unica vocale che ha suono sempre aperto è la 'a').


----------



## Grekh

Ciao tutti, il mio professore di italiano ci diceva che la forma in cui sono messi gli accenti italiani sulle parole non importa piú, cioé, se qualcuno vuole metter gli accenti acuti o l'altro tipo di accenti, non c'é nessun problema. Ad esempio, qui ho  messo soltanto accenti acuti quando ho dovuto mettere dell'altro tipo di accenti, ma non so come mettere gli altri accenti.  Allora, la mia domanda é se é importante ancora che gli accenti siano diversi o é lo stesso se metto l'accento acuto o l'altro??


----------



## Oluja

Secondo me e' importante conservare la distinzione tra accento acuto e accento grave con le vocali "e" ed "o", poiche' possono essere sia aperte che chiuse, con le altre vocali, invece, credo che non abbia importanza se si mette un accento grave o acuto.


----------



## Necsus

Grekh said:


> è importante ancora che gli accenti siano diversi o è lo stesso se metto l'accento acuto o l'altro??


Be', i due diversi accenti (grave e acuto) esistono proprio per distinguere il suono aperto o chiuso delle vocali (in particolare 'e' e 'o', come ricordato da Oluja, in quanto 'a' è sempre aperta e 'i' e 'u' sempre chiuse), e visto che in italiano sono piuttosto pochi i casi in cui è obbligatorio esprimerli graficamente (in genere sull'ultima vocale di parole tronche), direi che l'affermazione del tuo professore è quantomeno semplicistica..! Quando l'accento è richiesto, va messo quello del tipo giusto (perché / caffè), quando invece è considerato facoltativo, si mette generalmente per distinguere parole omografe, che possono differenziarsi proprio per il suono aperto o chiuso della vocale (pèsca / pésca), e non avrebbe senso mettere quello sbagliato..! 
Altra questione è quale accento usare sulle vocali che non prevedono gradi diversi di apertura ('a', i', u', appunto), argomento che, se non ricordo male, è già stato dibattuto nel forum. E il tuo professore potrebbe anche essersi riferito a questo...


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Altra questione è quale accento usare sulle vocali che non prevedono gradi diversi di apertura ('a', i', u', appunto), argomento che, se non ricordo male, è già stato dibattuto nel forum. E il tuo professore potrebbe anche essersi riferito a questo...


Sono d'accordo con Necsus.
Puntualizzo però la parte citata.
In italiano, scrivere _á_ (coll'accento acuto) è errato perché questa vocale, quando è accentata, vuole sempre l'accento grave, quindi _à_. Per i e u sono accettabili entrambi gli accenti, acuto e grave.
Se n'è parlato anche qui.


----------



## SunDraw

...e succede che nelle _tastiere_ italiane sono fisicamente presenti entrambi gli accenti solo per la "e": è, é.
Che quindi _rimangono_ le "più importanti" e sarà solo questione di biasimevole pigrizia non scrivere correttamente "perch*é*", "in s*é*" ecc.

Per tutte le altre vocali, a meno di una scrittura davvero accurata, è vero, risulta di fatto sufficiente il solo accento *grave*.

Pertanto, se proprio vuoi fare il trasandato, fallo almeno solo con accenti *gravi* (àèìòù: i tuoi _é_, cio_é_ fan proprio male agli occhi...!).

Ma confermo anch'io che nei (pochi) casi ambigui è davvero buona *norma* indicare il giusto accento (bòtte, bótte).


----------



## gabrigabri

Invece scrivendo a mano esiste un solo accento (non si distingue come in francese!).


----------



## zenitude

gabrigabri said:


> Invece scrivendo a mano esiste un solo accento (non si distingue come in *francese*!).


 
Quando parlo in italiano... il mio accento frrrrancese si sente subito  
Uffa ! Scherzi a parte, lasciamo stare la erre... ma non so mai dove mettere l'accento giusto in una parola : all'inizio, in mezzo, alla fine ? sbaglio spesso.
L'italiano è una bellissima lingua che sembra cantata a sentirla (da uno straniero intendo)


----------



## xeneize

Salve, 
"per fortuna" che gli accenti di "pesca" o "botte" non sono "obbligatori", giacchè qui anche volendo credo che nessuno potrebbe metterli correttamente, visto che non distinguiamo tra vocali aperte o chiuse, essendo tutto "chiuso" (la "pesca frutto" e la "pesca mare" qui si pronunciano in modo identico) 
A Palermo, la stessa cosa (nessuna variazione di pronuncia, ma al contrario di qui è tutto "aperto" ).

Ho letto l'altro thread e mi ha sorpreso ciò che riguarda la *u* e la *i*: non sapevo che si potesse scrivere _*piú*_, _*cosí*_, con accento acuto, grazie.


----------



## DavìdV

Se fosse per me io farei mettere gli accenti di tutti i tipi sulle parole fin da piccoli.
Purtroppo ho visto che dopo le "lettere", alle elementari, si saltano le prime pagine di grammatica tra cui la fonetica e gli accenti e si passa ai complementi e verbi. Si insegnano solo le cose classiche come: Perché, Però ecc. e oltretutto non tra aperta e chiusa ma solo con una una specie di mezzaluna sopra la lettere.
Mio padre conserva interi quaderni con esercizi sull'accento e a 60 anni ne sa più di me e delle maestrine a scuola così come penso tutti quelli della sua generazione che ha studiato.
E pure sarebbe più semplice capirle da piccole queste cose, eviterebbe errori di fonetica da grandi e la nostra lingua acquisterebbe più importanza e eleganza.
Io personalmente ancora ogni tanto mi confondo e mi vergogno, queste sono basi, i primi mattoni.
E' un po' tardi buona notte


----------



## Oluja

Sinceramente penso che l'uso variabile delle vocali aperte o chiuse a seconda della zona d'appartenenza di chi parla è una ricchezza della nostra lingua. In Lombardia abbiamo una parlata molto diversa da quella standard per quel che riguarda le "e", e non cambierei mai la mia pronuncia, che in caso contrario oltretutto diventerebbe affettata e non genuina...non so cosa ne pensiate.


----------



## Necsus

DavìdV said:


> Magari avete un link semplice e chiaro su questo argomento?


Qui il link al sito dell'Accademia della Crusca sugli accenti.
Qui quello a WRF su come digitare gli stessi.


----------



## iaiax

comeondai said:


> Allora, per l'accento acuto sulla E maiuscola, si può usare la combinazione alt + 144.


Un sistema veloce per inserire gli accenti nelle parole maiuscole è quello di scrivere la lettera o la parola minuscola con gli accenti corretti, gravi o acuti che siano, poi selezionarla, premere il tasto “maiuscolo” e, senza rilasciarlo, premere anche il tasto “F3”.
Se si seleziona una sola lettera ad ogni pressione di F3 (il tasto “maiuscolo” può restare sempre premuto) questa cambia alternativamente da maiuscolo a minuscolo, se si seleziona una parola o frase intera ogni parola selezionata diventa di seguito: con iniziale maiuscola, tutto maiuscolo, tutto minuscolo.
Lo definisco veloce perché permette di non ricordare i codici, utile per chi come me non ha buona memoria.
Iaia



Oluja said:


> Sinceramente penso che l'uso variabile delle vocali aperte o chiuse a seconda della zona d'appartenenza di chi parla è una ricchezza della nostra lingua. In Lombardia abbiamo una parlata molto diversa da quella standard per quel che riguarda le "e", e non cambierei mai la mia pronuncia, che in caso contrario oltretutto diventerebbe affettata e non genuina...non so cosa ne pensiate.


Anche io pronuncio alla maniera lombarda.
Ho provato una pronuncia più raffinata, ma davvero mi sento ridicola ed affettata.
Conosco alcune persone che volendo sembrare “chic” pronunciano con la è anche parole che richiederebbero la pronuncia aperta.
Indubbiamente sbaglio anche io, ma non so cosa sia peggio.
Iaia


----------



## hual

BlueWolf said:


> Dico, ma se il catalano segue perfettamente la regola aperto/chiuso, noi non è che l'abbiamo semplificata perché così è più simile al francese? (io il francese non lo so, però so che anche in francese l'accento acuto è solo sulla e, giusto?)


 
Scusate ma l'acceno grave ce l'hanno anche la prepozisone "à" e l'avverbio interrogativo e pronome relativo "où".

Cordiali saluti


----------



## TheFalcon

DavìdV said:


> L'accento grave e acuto non vengono usati in corsivo o in stampatello?
> Per mettere l'accento correttamente sulla *E* maiuscola come si fa con la tastiera e con la penna?
> L'accento oltre ad aprire e chiudere le vocali non da anche il tempo più precisamente la cadenza?
> Scusate per le troppe domande.
> Magari avete un link semplice e chiaro su questo argomento?




Io distinguo gli accenti gravi e acuti sia quando scrivo in stampatello sia in corsivo. Il fatto che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non sappia della differenza e faccia il "cappelletto" in entrambi i casi è un altro paio di maniche.
Con la tastiera:Sistemi Windows -> Tenere premuto [Alt], digitare 212 sul tastierino numerico, rilasciare [Alt];
sistemi GNU/Linux -> Digitare l'accento grave (Credo sia [Alt] +  [M], ma non ne sono sicuro) e di sèguito la E;
altri sistemi operativi -> Non lo so.​Con la penna: faccio il "cappelletto" per gli accenti gravi e uso la stessa grafia che si vede in questa "é" per quello acuto.

L'accento, oltre ad aprire e chiudere le vocali, non dà anche il tempo [...] più precisamente la cadenza? (Al posto di [...] ci va una preposizione, a seconda di ciò che voleva dire DavìdV e che però non ho inteso. DavìdV, se riesci a farmi capire la tua richiesta, provo a risponderti.



iaiax said:


> Un sistema veloce per inserire gli accenti nelle parole maiuscole è quello di scrivere la lettera o la parola minuscola con gli accenti corretti, gravi o acuti che siano, poi selezionarla, premere il tasto “maiuscolo” e, senza rilasciarlo, premere anche il tasto “F3”.
> Se si seleziona una sola lettera ad ogni pressione di F3 (il tasto “maiuscolo” può restare sempre premuto) questa cambia alternativamente da maiuscolo a minuscolo, se si seleziona una parola o frase intera ogni parola selezionata diventa di seguito: con iniziale maiuscola, tutto maiuscolo, tutto minuscolo.
> Lo definisco veloce perché permette di non ricordare i codici, utile per chi come me non ha buona memoria.
> Iaia
> 
> Anche io pronuncio alla maniera lombarda.
> Ho provato una pronuncia più raffinata, ma davvero mi sento ridicola ed affettata.
> Conosco alcune persone che volendo sembrare “chic” pronunciano con la è anche parole che richiederebbero la pronuncia aperta.
> Indubbiamente sbaglio anche io, ma non so cosa sia peggio.
> Iaia



Mi risulta che la procedura sopra descritta valga solo all'interno di Microsoft Word. Ci sono smentite?

Io ho imparato a pronunciare correttamente alcune parole (ad es. doccia), ma per altre il risultato è talmente innaturale che mi trovo nella stessa situazione di iaiax.


----------



## Uma3784

Salve, scusate se m'intrometto con una domanda forse sciocca.
sto studiando fonologia italiana in comparazione con quella tedesca e sono caduta in confusione.
Nel testo si afferma che la "lunghezza delle vocali" nella lingua italiana non è un segno distintivo perchè predicibile. E' predicibile in quanto essa dipende sempre dall'accento.
Posso affermare dunque che tutte le vocali con accento acuto siano lunghe e tutte le volcali con accento grave siano corte?

es. cá.sa (la prima vocale è acuta quindi lunga)

vi ringrazio per l'aiuto!


----------



## Montesacro

Uma3784 said:


> Nel testo si afferma che la "lunghezza delle vocali" nella lingua italiana non è un segno distintivo perchè predicibile. E' predicibile in quanto essa dipende sempre dall'accento.
> Posso affermare dunque che tutte le vocali con accento acuto siano lunghe e tutte le volcali con accento grave siano corte?
> 
> es. cá.sa (la prima vocale è acuta quindi lunga)
> 
> vi ringrazio per l'aiuto!


 
La vocale _a_, quando è accentata, porta sempre l'accento grave (_à_).

Casomai si può affermare che le vocali che portano l'accento tonico, siano esse aperte o chiuse, sono sempre un po' più lunghe delle vocali atone.

Comunque è vero che la lunghezza delle vocali, in italiano, non ha rilevanza fonematica. 
Non così in diversi dialetti.


----------



## Necsus

Uma3784 said:


> es. cá.sa (la prima vocale è acuta quindi lunga)
> vi ringrazio per l'aiuto!


Ciao e benvenut@ in WRF!
È _c*à*sa_, con accento grave, perché la _a_ è l'unica vocale italiana che ha suono sempre aperto. 
Per quanto riguarda la questione specialistica accento-quantità nella lingua letteraria, i pareri sono difformi, come si può rilevare per esempio da questo documento, di cui riporto alcuni stralci:

...a suo parere [di Camilli], la vocale accentuata è più lunga nella sillaba aperta che la vocale accentuata nella sillaba chiusa. La quantità sarebbe dunque predestinata dal tipo della sillaba: ne segue il fatto che due parole non si differenziano mai l'una dall'altra soltanto nella quantità. Per questo egli non attribuisce alla quantità nell'italiano la funzione distintiva, a differenza dal latino, dove essa era stata fonematica. A parere suo la funzione distintiva nell' italiano spetta all'accento. [...] Saltarelli, al contrario, mette in rilievo l'idea che la differenza fondamen&shy;tale è la quantità, mentre l'accento ne dipende. [...] documenta la rilevanza fonetica della quantità nell'italiano, dalla quale segue poi - a suo parere - anche la sua priorità, dal punto di vista fonologico; l'accento dipende dunque dalla quantità e non dall' altra funzione se non accompagnatrice...


----------



## bo-marco

In italiano l'accento *non serve per indicare la lunghezza delle vocali* ma la loro pronuncia oppure la pronuncia della parola in senso lato (es. prìncipi, princìpi).
A I U si pronunciano sempre allo stesso modo mentre E ed O identificano due suoni diversi. Ad esempio, pèsca indica il frutto e pésca lo sport e si pronunciano in modo diverso.
In italiano non esistono le vocali lunghe, tranne poche eccezioni, mi verrebbe da dire solo il plurale delle parole che terminano in EA (idea, idee - marea, maree). Per indicare una vocale lunga, la si raddoppia. Una volta si usava l'accento circonflesso ma adesso questa consuetudine è caduta in disuso. 
Invece nei dialetti, la questione cambia. Ad esempio, nei dialetti emiliani esistiono vocali aperte, chiuse e lunghe.
Es. Sara, al sarà saraa (Sara, sarà chiuso).


----------



## Linnets

bo-marco said:


> In italiano non esistono le vocali lunghe, tranne poche eccezioni, mi verrebbe da dire solo il plurale delle parole che terminano in EA (idea, idee - marea, maree). Per indicare una vocale lunga, la si raddoppia.


Non è del tutto esatto. In tonìa la _o_ di _rosa_ è lunga. Un esempio: "la tua rosa" (_o_ lunga) vs. "la rosa bianca" (_o_ breve). In ogni caso, la lunghezza vocalica non è distintiva in italiano ed è solo una caratteristica prosodica. Poi ci sono quei casi che citavi, nei quali il suono delle due vocali è comunque distinto.


bo-marco said:


> Una volta si usava l'accento circonflesso ma adesso questa consuetudine è caduta in disuso.


Che io sappia non si è mai usato il circonflesso su _maree_ (anche perché le due vocali in questo caso non sono identiche: [ɛe]), ma solo in certe contrazioni: _tôr _(= togliere) e specialmente su _ii_ quando il primo elemento non è accentato.


----------



## bo-marco

1) Mi stai dicendo che "la tua rosa" si pronincia "la tua roosa" mentre "la rosa bianca" si pronuncia "la rosa bianca"? Se è così, questa è la prima volta che la sento! Ad ogni modo la prendo per buona visto che parli di *tonìa* e già questo per me è sufficiente!
2) Che io sappia, si ha vocale lunga nei plurali di parole che terminano con due vocali quando l'accendo cade sulla penultima delle stesse:
- marèa=maree
- brusìo=brusii
- fruscìo=fruscii
- ùscio=ùsci (*uscii* è il passato remoto di *io esco*, *uscì* è il passato remoto di *egli esce*)
- princìpio=princìpi
Alcuni sostengono che teoricamente il plurale di principio andrebbe scritto con accento circonflesso sulla "i" finale. Mi sembra un vecchio esempio di scuola: oggi in italiano l'accento corconflesso non si usa più. D'altra parte, io non avverto un suono lungo sulla "i" finale. Mi sbaglio?
3) Una cosa che invidio molto ai toscani non è tanto il fatto di parlare bene in italiano (anche voi avete le vostre magagne) quanto quello di pronunciare bene in generale E/O aperte/chiuse e le S intervocaliche. Quindi mi levo tanto di cappello per quelli che riescono a pronunciare la doppia "e" di *maree *come [ɛe], oppure *bisognoso *utilizzando S sonora (bi*s*ognoso) ed S sorda (bisogno*s*o). Al nord si usa sempre la S sonora mentre al sud si usa spesso la S sorda.
4) Ma *tôr *è italiano? Mi fai un esempio? Dalle mie parti *tôr *significa PRENDERE (_A g è da tôr di provediment=Bisogna prendere dei provvedimenti) _ma sto parlando del dialetto!


----------



## Montesacro

bo-marco said:


> 2) Che io sappia, si ha vocale lunga nei plurali di parole che terminano con due vocali quando l'accendo cade sulla penultima delle stesse:
> - brusìo=brusii
> - fruscìo=fruscii
> - ùscio=ùsci (*uscii* è il passato remoto di *io esco*, *uscì* è il passato remoto di *egli esce*)
> - princìpio=princìpi


 
Ma in questi casi, come già ha scritto Linnets, più che di una unica vocale lunga si tratta di due vocali uguali ripetute.



bo-marco said:


> 4) Ma *tôr *è italiano? Mi fai un esempio? Dalle mie parti *tôr *significa PRENDERE (_A g è da tôr di provediment=Bisogna prendere dei provvedimenti) _ma sto parlando del dialetto!


 
*Tôr *= _tòrre_, è la contrazione di _tògliere_. Anticamente _tògliere_ veniva comunemente usato anche nell'accezione di _prendere._

Sicuramente ricorderai questi versi che chiudono un celebre sonetto di Cecco Angiolieri:

_Si fossi Cecco com'i' sono e fui,_
_*torrei* le donne giovani e leggiadre:_
_le zoppe e vecchie lasserei altrui._


----------



## MOMO2

Io avrei qualcosa da dire sulla lunghezza delle vocali.

Premettendo che comunque si scrivono nello stesso modo e nessun segno segnala che il suono è diverso, se dico _rosa_ o dico _rossa_ la "o" della prima (oltre ad essere chiusa mentre la seconda è aperta) ha un suono più lungo della seconda.

Mole e molle presentano entrambe una "o" aperta, ma non ha lo stesso suono. 

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Montesacro

MOMO2 said:


> Premettendo che comunque si scrivono nello stesso modo e nessun segno segnala che il suono è diverso, se dico _rosa_ o dico _rossa_ la "o" della prima (oltre ad essere chiusa mentre la seconda è aperta ) ha un suono più lungo della seconda.


 
_Rósa_ (participio passato di ródere) ha suono chiuso.
_Ròsa_ (il colore) ha suono aperto.
_Róssa_ ha suono chiuso.


----------



## MOMO2

BlueWolf said:


> Qualcuno sa come mai in italiano oggi tutti scrivono ì ed ù invece di í ed ú (come sarebbe più corretto)?
> 
> È dovuto al fatto che i geniali inventori della tastiera italiana hanno scelto di mettere quelle lettere, o risale a prima?


 
A me, a scuola, anni prima dell'avvento delle "qwerty", insegnarono così: 
la ì e la ù in italiano hanno sempre avuto l'accento grave. Mentre per la _e_ e per la _o_ esistono le due possibilità.

Casomai c'è da inorridire perché molte persone scrivono "perchè, finchè, nè" quando scrivono "a macchina" e poi scrivono é (invece di è) quando scrivono a mano. 

Comunque prima di risponderti ho controllato diversi dizionari e parole come "colibrì" vengono inserite sia con l'accento grave che acuto:
Garzanti del 1965 (ebbene sì: conservo tutto) colibrì
Piccolo Palazzi del 1988 colibrí
Devoto Oli del 2000 colibrì


A questo punto mi rivolgerei alla Crusca. 
Momo

Sto _editando_ per farvi notare che ci stiamo allontanando dall'argomento.


----------



## Uma3784

grazie Necsus!
temo che il libro di testo sul quale sto studiando a questo punto riporti qualche errore.
Afferma che in italiano le vocali di una sillaba che non è chiusa da consonante ed è in "apertura" di parola come :<C*a*.sa> o <pr*a*.to> sono sempre allungate e per questo possiedono accento acuto.In effeti non ha molto senso.
A questo punto però non riesco a capire come definire la quantità delle vocali italiane.. è possibile affermare che tutte le vocali aperte siano anche brevi e tutte le vocali chiuse siano lunghe? 
In caso contrario quale definizione posso dare di vocale lunga?
Forse mi sto perdendo in un bicchere d'acqua ma non avevo mai preso in considerazione questo argomento prima...


----------



## facciadipietra

Uma3784 said:


> grazie Necsus!
> temo che il libro di testo sul quale sto studiando a questo punto riporti qualche errore.
> Afferma che in italiano le vocali di una sillaba che non è chiusa da consonante ed è in "apertura" di parola come :<C*a*.sa> o <pr*a*.to> sono sempre allungate e per questo possiedono accento acuto.In effeti non ha molto senso.
> A questo punto però non riesco a capire come definire la quantità delle vocali italiane.. è possibile affermare che tutte le vocali aperte siano anche brevi e tutte le vocali chiuse siano lunghe?
> In caso contrario quale definizione posso dare di vocale lunga?
> Forse mi sto perdendo in un bicchere d'acqua ma non avevo mai preso in considerazione questo argomento prima...


	 	 Mi è venuto il sospetto che tu stia confondendo i termini “sillaba aperta” e “sillaba chiusa” con i termini “vocale aperta” e “vocale chiusa”: le due cose non hanno nulla a che fare.  
 Sillaba aperta (o sillaba “libera”) è quella che termina in vocale. Sillaba chiusa (o “implicata”) è quella che termina in consonante. In italiano la vocale di una sillaba aperta accentata riceve un allungamento, mentre la vocale di una sillaba chiusa accentata viene normalmente pronunciata molto breve. Tutto qui.
  	 	 Per quanto riguarda invece le vocali aperte e chiuse, ricorda che l’italiano ha *sette* vocali (ha due E e due O, la cui pronuncia si differenzia per la distanza fra la superficie della lingua e il palato). L’essenziale al riguardo è già stato scritto nel 2006 in questo stesso thread da Necsus e Broca’s Area, alla pagina 2. Ovviamente in internet puoi trovare altre utili e innumerevoli informazioni cercando "sistema vocalico italiano".


----------



## Uma3784

facciadipietra said:


> Mi è venuto il sospetto che tu stia confondendo i termini “sillaba aperta” e “sillaba chiusa” con i termini “vocale aperta” e “vocale chiusa”: le due cose non hanno nulla a che fare.
> Sillaba aperta (o sillaba “libera”) è quella che termina in vocale. Sillaba chiusa (o “implicata”) è quella che termina in consonante. In italiano la vocale di una sillaba aperta accentata riceve un allungamento, mentre la vocale di una sillaba chiusa accentata viene normalmente pronunciata molto breve. Tutto qui.
> Per quanto riguarda invece le vocali aperte e chiuse, ricorda che l’italiano ha *sette* vocali (ha due E e due O, la cui pronuncia si differenzia per la distanza fra la superficie della lingua e il palato). L’essenziale al riguardo è già stato scritto nel 2006 in questo stesso thread da Necsus e Broca’s Area, alla pagina 2. Ovviamente in internet puoi trovare altre utili e innumerevoli informazioni cercando "sistema vocalico italiano".


 
In effetti parlavo di sillabe sono stata poco chiara..
In relazione alle sillabe aperte per l'appunto si parla di vocale allungata. Mi chiedevo quale accento portasse questa vocale allungata. Nel libro di testo che sto studiando si sostiene che tutte le vocali delle sillabe aperte sono allungate e possiedono un accento acuto. Eppure nel esempio di Ca.sa non è cosi, visto che la 'a' possiede sempre accento grave.
Non so se esista una regola che relazioni il tipo di accento della vocale al tipo di sillaba presa in considerazione.
Per esempio: "tutte le vocali delle sillabe aperte possiedono accento grave" .
purtroppo la mia confusione è dovuta al fatto che sto mettendo a confronto la fonologia italiana con quella tedesca..e forse sto accavallando le due cose.


----------



## bo-marco

Una regola del genere mi sembra difficile che esista.
Infatti si dice:
- Pèsca = frutto
- Pésca = sport

Se l'accento sulle vocali o la loro lunghezza dipendesse dalla sillabazione, visto che le suddette parole hanno la stessa sillabazione, avrebbero anche lo stesso accento, ma così non è!


----------



## Linnets

bo-marco said:


> 1) Mi stai dicendo che "la tua rosa" si pronincia "la tua roosa" mentre "la rosa bianca" si pronuncia "la rosa bianca"? Se è così, questa è la prima volta che la sento! Ad ogni modo la prendo per buona visto che parli di *tonìa* e già questo per me è sufficiente!



Dipende dall'intonazione e dall'enfasi. In generale, _foneticamente_, si dice [la'tua 'rɔːza] e [la'rɔza 'bjaŋka] (Canepari metterebbe in questo caso l'allungamento sulla [ŋ], in coda sillabica: [la'rɔza 'bjaŋːka]).



bo-marco said:


> 2) Che io sappia, si ha vocale lunga nei plurali di parole che terminano con due vocali quando l'accendo cade sulla penultima delle stesse:
> - marèa=maree
> - brusìo=brusii
> - fruscìo=fruscii
> - ùscio=ùsci (*uscii* è il passato remoto di *io esco*, *uscì* è il passato remoto di *egli esce*)
> - princìpio=princìpi
> Alcuni sostengono che teoricamente il plurale di principio andrebbe scritto con accento circonflesso sulla "i" finale. Mi sembra un vecchio esempio di scuola: oggi in italiano l'accento corconflesso non si usa più. D'altra parte, io non avverto un suono lungo sulla "i" finale. Mi sbaglio?



Quando il primo elemento di due vocali in successione è accentato non si può usare il circonflesso: quindi non *_brusî_, *_fruscî_ ma _olî _e _principî_ sì. Certamente si tratta di una possibilità facoltativa ma, a mio avviso, è più elegante di _olii_ e _principii _e meno ambigua dell'usare una sola _i_. Per _principi_ però si può usare l'accento grafico all'interno per differenziare le due parole: _princìpi_ vs. _prìncipi_.



bo-marco said:


> 3) Una cosa che invidio molto ai toscani non è tanto il fatto di parlare bene in italiano (anche voi avete le vostre magagne) quanto quello di pronunciare bene in generale E/O aperte/chiuse e le S intervocaliche. Quindi mi levo tanto di cappello per quelli che riescono a pronunciare la doppia "e" di *maree *come [ɛe], oppure *bisognoso *utilizzando S sonora (bi*s*ognoso) ed S sorda (bisogno*s*o). Al nord si usa sempre la S sonora mentre al sud si usa spesso la S sorda.


Vero, però i dialetti settentrionali hanno perlopiù /s/ (sorda) anche negli esiti dialettali di _cosa_ e _così_ (e talvolta le ortografie lo segnalano col raddoppiamento: _cossa_, _cossì_).



bo-marco said:


> 4) Ma *tôr *è italiano? Mi fai un esempio? Dalle mie parti *tôr *significa PRENDERE (_A g è da tôr di provediment=Bisogna prendere dei provvedimenti) _ma sto parlando del dialetto!


Contrazioni poetiche per motivi metrici: _amâr_ = _amarono_; _tôr(re)_ = _togliere_; _fûro_ = _furono_; _côrre_ = _cogliere_.
Un buon esempio è _Astro del ciel_, versione italiana di_ Stille Nacht:
_


> [...] _tu che i Vati da lungi sognâr_ (= sognarono)
> _tu che angeliche voci nunziâr_ (= annunciarono)


----------



## rsb

Da vaghe reminescenze di lezioni di latino e greco al liceo classico, che purtroppo premetto non ho il tempo adesso di rispolverare per darvi riferimenti piu precisi, ricordo chiaramente che gli accenti non hanno sempre indicato la stessa cosa. In particolare, ci siamo abituati a che grave corrisponda ad aperto ed acuto a chiuso, ma non sempre é stato cosi. Ogni lingua richiede che la sua ortografia faccia attenzione a determinati fattori per disambiguare/identificare parole/fonemi/grafemi simili. Prima si sottolineava la differenza tra grave e acuto, adesso tra aperto e chiuso. In ogni caso sono categorie astratte che poco hanno a che vedere con la pronuncia personale di ognuno di noi. Sono piu che altro tentativi di regolarizzazione di una pronuncia, che mai peró é omogenea. Da meridionale d'adozione cresciuto con genitori del Nord non ci ho mai capito una mazza degli accenti e della ortografia  (si, scrivo "della"! Vivo in Spagna da diversi anni e qui non si usa l'apostrofo. Da italiano adesso non mi sembra una cosa necessariamente obbligatoria usarlo ed anzi lo preferisco senza -sará che il mio orecchio si é adattato a nuovi suoni, ma davvero mi piace di piu cosí) degli accenti che mi insegnavano a scuola perché non corrispondevano né a quelli parlati a casa (del Nord) né a quelli parlati in cittá (del Sud). Sono orgogliosamente confuso su questo argomento e questo non mi ha impedito imparare inglese e spagnolo come madrelingua (opportunamente certificato) né lavorare nella comunicazione in Italia. Le ortografie delle lingue cambiano frequentemente, sia nel tempo che nello spazio, sono una invenzione ed una convenzione interna ad ogni lingua. L'unica ortografia affidabile é quella della fonetica, che fa scrivere come si parla e come si ascolta, non come si suppone che si dovrebbe parlare ed ascoltare.


----------



## vampirodolce

Buonasera,
come scrivete gli accenti a mano in stampatello maiuscolo?

1. A barchetta verso l'alto come nel corsivo minuscolo (sopra la vocale).
2. Un trattino leggermente pendente verso il basso come fa il computer (sopra la vocale o leggermente alla sua destra).
3. Come un apostrofo, trattino dall'alto verso il basso dopo la vocale accentata.

Grazie.


----------



## barking fellows

@vampirodolce ... non capita poi tanto spesso di accentare vocali maiuscole in italiano... L'unica possibilità è la È!
Temo di non usare sempre lo stesso metodo quando scrivo a mano..di sicuro metto l'accento grave, ma a volte sopra, altre volte dopo la lettera.


----------



## Nino83

vampirodolce said:


> come scrivete gli accenti a mano in stampatello maiuscolo?


Sempre a barchetta, verso l'alto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA:*

Sicuramente tutte le persone che hanno partecipato a questa discussione sono consapevoli della differenza tra accento ed apostrofo, quindi non ha senso parlare di apostrofi se il tema della discussione è "ACCENTI in italiano".
Ci sono varia discussioni anche sull'argomento "Apostrofo", quindi chi è interessato può approfindire in una di quelle discussioni, grazie.


----------

